# Crazy X-Ray pictures



## jamiga (Apr 23, 2009)

Not sure which thread would be appropriate for this link-- not necessarily funny, but entertaining at least.


*Pictures*


Edit:: the images are SFW but some of the links leading off of that website are not.


----------



## STATION4 (Apr 24, 2009)

nice pic holy cow


----------



## medichopeful (Apr 24, 2009)

5th one down (the hand): ouch.:excl:


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 24, 2009)

Try these ones out.  And I thought I had it bad...ouchies.


http://www.nydailynews.com/news/galleries/the_x_factor_amazing_xrays/the_x_factor_amazing_xrays.html#ph0


----------



## WarDance (Apr 24, 2009)

It would be nice to know the context of those pictures.  Like what in the world is the first one?  Looks like a star fish!


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah... the hand was pretty bad looking.


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 24, 2009)

Lol, wow! nice pics, have to enjoy a good laugh over that.

Also the 2nd post of pics. HAHA a nail in your sinus for 30yrs?! how do you miss that?!


----------



## jamiga (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't know.. I'm very confused by the first picture. It kind of looks like a fairy magic wand toy. But, the x-ray image itself looks odd, disproportioned maybe.


----------



## imurphy (Apr 25, 2009)

4th one down. 2 questions come to mind.

How? and HOW are they still alive!! That's a big freakin drill bit!


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 25, 2009)

imurphy said:


> 4th one down. 2 questions come to mind.
> 
> How? and HOW are they still alive!! That's a big freakin drill bit!



Meth is a crazy drug from what I hear HAHAHA


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 25, 2009)

Ouch ouch ouch ouch.  They must have hurt.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 26, 2009)

imurphy said:


> 4th one down. 2 questions come to mind.
> 
> How? and HOW are they still alive!! That's a big freakin drill bit!



Exactly what I said!


----------



## SouthsideEMT (Apr 26, 2009)

:wacko:those pix are crazy. how do you not know that you have a nail embedded in you? crazy stuff man!!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 26, 2009)

This site has some interesting X-Ray photos on it, as well as a couple of other things... http://www.hockeypuckdog.com/Hockeypuckdog/Medicine/Pages/Medical_Photos.html


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 26, 2009)

Buzz said:


> This site has some interesting X-Ray photos on it, as well as a couple of other things... http://www.hockeypuckdog.com/Hockeypuckdog/Medicine/Pages/Medical_Photos.html




AH!  So THAT'S where I left my foot!  Darn thing done fell off.  

Seriously, Ouch!!!!!  These poor people.


----------



## johnnyreb132 (Apr 26, 2009)

Is that 7th picture a knife or a pie-cutter?  Either way that took a lot of force to go all that way.


----------

